# Error 51 and 51killer



## Kacy01 (Aug 5, 2006)

I have an R10 unit with a bad tuner.

I bought a new unit, swapped out hard drives with my 250GB Weaknees drive, called DTV got everything working except the error 51 to view my recordings.

I discovered this site and used the search and attempted to find the requirements to use the 51killer.tcl. But I did not find exactly the needed steps.

I am not sure what to do exactly to still keep my recordings. I want to avoid if at all possible and do a C&DE. Do I need to get the zipper first before using the 51killer? 

Will the 51killer even work with a drive from Weaknees (which I am assuming is a non hack drive and has encrypted recordings)? 

Could someone please point me in the right direction so that a novice and begin to resolve my issues?

Thank You!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

with an R10 you will have to C&D everything.
The R10 isn't zipperable without a difficult EEPROM modification. Therefore you can't easily obtain BASH access. Best bet is to watch the shows on the old unit then move the hard drive over.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Gunny, did you get a haircut? Or did you simply get zippered?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yes on both counts


----------



## Kacy01 (Aug 5, 2006)

Gunny,
Thank you Master...That is not the answer I wanted to hear, but I agree it is probably the easiest solution. I dont really have to many issues with doing a C&DE, but the LOML will! So, after my bruises heal, I will move the hard drive over.

Thanks for your prompt answer. This forum is a wonderful resource!


----------

